# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  السجائر الداء و السواك الدواء " نظريه هائلة "

## mohamed73

** * نظرية السواك الدواء والسجائر الداء والأسس التي قامت عليها النظرية:*  * 1- خاصية الاعتياد المشترك (للسواك والسجائر) فيزيولوجياً وميكانيكياً.* *  الميل الفيزيولوجي والعلاقة الميكانيكية بين اليد والفم هي أساس من أسس   نجاح صناعة السجائر تجارياً وهي عامل مشترك بين الداء (التدخين) والدواء   (السواك)، ولعل منعكس المص عند الأطفال أحد الشواهد على ذلك.* *  تنص  الفرضية: "أن الأصل في عادة السجائر فيزيولوجي وميكانيكي، ويحدث  الإدمان  خاصة في حال انعدام البديل الفطري الصحي "السواك". أما شواهد  النظرية فهي  كثيرة، منها الميل الفيزيولوجي عند الأطفال لعادات كثيرة تربط  الفم باليد،  ومنها مص الأصبع ونتف الشارب وغيرها".*  * شاهد منw.h.o منظمة الصحة العالمية:* *  يذكر الفنان دريد لحام في شريط الفيديو الذي أصدرته منظمة الصحة العالمية   في عام 2001 بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للتدخين خلاصة مهمة وهي: إدمان التدخين   هو إدمان المدخن للعادة الميكانيكية الحركية بين يديه والسجائر بشكل  أساسي .*  * 2- السواك وسيلة ناجحة في علاج إدمان السجائر:* *  هناك حالات عديدة نجحت بالإقلاع من مرضى عيادة الإقلاع الخاصة بي في حلب   -سورية- وذلك باستعمال السواك الأخضر الطازج والذي يأتي من منطقة أبها ومن   بلاد اليمن خاصة، وكانت أفضل النتائج لعلاج إدمان التدخين بالسواك تأتي   باستعمال السواك الحار (له مذاق حار مثل مذاق قشر الفجل). وإن لم يكن   الشفاء من السجائر كاملاً، فالانخفاض ملحوظ، وهو عادة من 40-100 % عند   مختلف الحالات، ولذلك كنت أنصح المدخنين دوماً بوضع السواك داخل علبة   السجائر.*  *  فضلاً عن تقارير حالات الشفاء من الإدمان باستعمال الأراك  كبديل ميكانيكي  عن السجائر من دول إسلامية كثيرة، والتي جعلت أحد المحسنين  في السعودية  -كما علمت- يقوم ببناء معمل مشهور (سواك مكة) ليحارب وباء  التدخين، ويبدو  أن العادة الميكانيكية لليد بالتردد على الوجه هي عادة  مغروسة في  فيزيولوجيا الكائن البشري من قِبَل الإله الخالق سبحانه، وهذا ما  يتبادر  للذهن عند قراءة حديث صحيح مسلم: «عشر من سنن الفطرة..» وذكر  أولها:  «السواك».*  * 3- تأثيرات صحية نافعة للسواك تعاكس تأثيرات السجائر الضارة:* *  لعنات السجائر وآثارها المدمرة الصحية تصيب كل الطرق التنفسية بشكل أساسي،   حيث التماس المباشر مع دخان السجائر، ثم تتعداه لكل الأجهزة الحيوية   لتظهرالتأثيرات المخربة والمسرطنة بعد حين، فتتنوع من اللثة والأسنان والفم   والحنجرة والمعدة والأعصاب إلى الناحية الجنسية.* *  وبالمقابل يأتي  السواك ليلعب دوراً معاكساً في كل الأجهزة السابقة، بداية  من لون الأسنان  وطعم الفم ورائحته للحنجرة والمعدة وغيرها. ودور السواك  في علاج التهابات  الحنجرة والوقاية منها معروف لتجاور المخاطية المبطنة  للفم والحنجرة، إضافة  لتأثير السواك المهدء للأعصاب والمعدة، ثم إلى دوره  المضاد للسرطان المثبت  في أبحاث غربية وباكستانية، إضافة لدوره المقوي  جنسياً المعروف؛ لكونه  يعتبر أقوى معطر ومنكه للفم فضلاً عن كونه أقوى  مزيل فوري لرائحة الفم  الكريهة والتي غالباً ما ينجم عنها قرف الزوجة من  الزوج والبرود الجنسي.  (قارن بين مظهر أسنان المتسوك والمدخن للتتأكد).* *  ولعل من المفيد هنا ذكر الأدب النبوي في بدء دخوله عليه السلام البيت بالسواك، فإذا أراد تقبيل بعض أهله كان فمه عطراً منكهاً.*  * أما الدلالات العظيمة من وفاة النبي عليه السلام على السواك فكثيرة منها:* *  • رسالة بيئية ضد التصحر ورسالة للعودة للفطرة والموت عليها (السواك من   سنن الفطرة) فضلاً عن دلالتها في تشخيصها لأهم داء ودواء للأمة الإسلامية؛   فالتدخين يكلف المسلمين 1.5 مليون وفاة سنوياً بالإضافة لـ 800 مليون  دولار  يومياً كثمن للسجائر مضافاً لها 4-6 مليار دولار نفقات المخدرات  المالية  (التدخين مرتبط بالمخدرات وهو سبب له وحيد)، عدا ذلك عن داء الخمر   (الكحولية) وخسائره المالية والروحية الذي يعد التدخين سببه الوحيد،  إضافة  للفواتير الصحية المنوّعة وخسائر الدين. والشاهد على ذلك قول  الدكتور محمد  خطيب الممثل الإقليمي لمنظمة الصحة العالمية في اليمن -مؤتمر  الكويت 1998-:  إن مادة النيكوتين التي يدمنها الفرد تعتبر من أخطر المواد  المسببة  للإدمان، والتدخين مقدمة لإدمان المواد المخدرة كلها ويبدئ تعاطي  الكحول  دوماً بالسجائر!*  * 4- حرمة السجائر وسنية السواك «ما تركت سنة إلا وجاءت مكانها بدعة»*  * إن ارتباط السواك بالملائكة والسيجارة بالشياطين واضح من خلال عدة أمور منها:* * الحديث الشريف:  «السواك مطهرة للفم مرضاة للرب»،  وفي رواية: «مطردة للشيطان..» ثم علاقة  من يمارسون السحر والجن وحبهم  للسجائر، ومعرفة أن المدخن يؤذي من حوله  بمواد سامة غازية وسائلة، ثم  تسببه في حرائق الغابات والبيوت مع ما تحويه  السجائر من مواد مشعة, إضافة  لنفور الملائكة عن المدخنين، لوصفه عليه  السلام طبيعة الملائكة الكرام  اللطيفة بأنها (تتأذى مما يتأذى منه بنو  آدم). (ولعل هذا يفسر الانحرافات  السلوكية للمدخنين والتي أثبتها البحث  العلمي في مصر والكويت وغيرها) عدا  ذلك عن البحث العلمي الكندي الذي قمت  بترجمته منذ شهرين للصحف، والذي  توصلت عبره الطبيبة الكندية لوجود علاقة  تآزر قوية بين مستقبلات النيكوتين  الدماغية وإدمان الكحول.*  *  وشاهد آخر هو كثرة أعداد الذين يمارسون هوايتهم المفضلة "التدخين" في بيوت الشياطين. (لاحظ أعقاب السجائر الموجودة بكثرة في دورات المياه).* *  ويحضرني هنا شهادة أحد شخصيات دبي المشهورة "المهندس أحمد سفاريني": عندما   جربت السجائر وجدت في نفسي ضعف النازع للخير وقوة نوازع الشر والشهوات!*  * تعقيب عملي للأمة الإسلامية:* *  أمّتاه، استبدلي السيجارة بالسواك لكي يكتب لك التمكين؛ فإن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم.* *  قاطعي التبغ لأنه حيلة الصهاينة الأولى في إفساد المجتمعات الإسلامية ونهب   ثرواتها بما يدره عليهم من أموال هائلة، وبما يساهم به سوق التبغ في  اتساع  أسواق المخدرات والكحول والدعارة. وهو إضافة لما سبق عمود الاقتصاد   الصهيوني العالمي الأول.*  * أمّتاه، إن لم تقدري على جهاد الصهاينة بمالك ولملمة جراح الأقصى، فلا أقل أن لا ندعم سكاكين الأقصى.* * أمّتاه، فلا تشتري سموم التبغ رحمة بأطفال المسلمين وأراملهم "التبغ من أكبر أسباب المآسي الاجتماعية في بلاد المسلمين".* * أمّتاه، ما غلبت أمتنا إلا بسيف النفاق وبسيف علماء مسلمين سخّروا الدين لقتل المسلمين!!* * أمّتاه  حاربي كل مفتٍ يقول  "أن التدخين مكروه فقط" بالحجة والبيان. وأقيمي عليه  الحجة بما استجد من  أبحاث وحقائق علمية ووثائق سرّية لشركات التبغ فُضحت  حديثاً، فإن أصرّ  فاتهمي ذلك العالم في دينه، فكما بينت تقارير شركات التبغ  السرية أن من  خططهم دعم علماء المسلمين القائلين بكراهة التبغ، والمواصلة  معهم لبناء  جسور علاقات قوية تحول دون تعطل تجارة الموت بين شباب المسلمين.* * أمّتاه ادعمي كل تحرك ضد التبغ صحياً وإعلامياً، ووقفياً وخاصة المشاريع الصحية والإسلامية الإعلامية على الإنترنت.*  * إخواني حاربوا كل المنافقين من أعوان هذه الشركات اللعينة والتي وضعت في   بلاد المسلمين من المسئولين والإعلاميين ممن يحارب كل تحرك صحي لحماية شباب   المسلمين (وتفصيل ذلك موجود على الإنترنت في تقارير منظمة الصحة العالمية   المسماة (تقرير صوت الحقيقة) وفيها فضح لعملاء حكوميين وإعلاميين في بلاد   العرب باعوا أطفال المسلمين بحفنة من الدولارات.*  * خلاصة:* * السواك  من وجهة نظر علمية بحتة موضوع خرج من باب  الشبهات، والتساؤلات التشكيكية  المطروحة حوله قديماً من قبل من اعتادوا  التهجم على كل قضية علمية، أضاء  تصروحاً من تاريخ المسلمين العلمي العريق.  وذلك ليتربع على عرش المواد  الطبيعية الفعالة في صحة الجسم والفم في  البلاد المتقدمة حالياً، خاصة  بعدما عاد الطب الحديث ليثبت مقولة قديمة:  الفم مرآة الجسد، أي (إن صحة الجسم في صحة الفم).وأهميته   تتعدى النواحي الصحية العظيمة للنواحي الاقتصادية وذلك لأن السواك (مادة   استهلاكية) و يمكن أن يدخل في صناعات عديدة من مواد طب الأسنان -لمواد  الطب  الشعبي لصناعات تغليف السواك (مثل: حقن السواك على الفرشاة  البلاستيكية  وغيرها) إضافة لصلاحيته في الطب الشعبي كمانع حمل طبيعي  (يستخدم منقوعه  شرباً كما ورد ذلك عبر سماعي له من الكويت ومن اللاذقية)،  مع كونه معقم  معوي شديد ومعقم فموي بالغرغرة.*  *  ويصنع منه الآن مشروب متة ممزوجة  مع السواك (موجودة في سورية ويصرف  بوصفات طبية، وكذلك يمكن وضعه ضمن  البهارات أي ممزوجة مع السواك، وكذلك  يستعمل كمزيل روائح للفم و مقوي جنسي)  وبالتالي يحقق السواك بديلاً  اقتصادياً للحكومات عن أرباح التبغ وضرائبه.*  *  واليوم، الغرب ينتظر منا أن نخاطبه بما يفهم ومع نهاية البحث العلمي   المزمع إجراؤه لإثبات تلك النظرية أكاديمياً بعون الله، يمكن للمسلمين أن   يتوجهوا للغرب ليقولوا لهم: لقد أنزل الله الدواء قبل أن يكتشف الداء بمئات   السنين وهذا غيض من فيض من رحمات الإسلام للعالم، والتي جاءت عبر نبي   الرحمة ليدل العالم على كل علاجات أوبئة الروح والجسد قبل مئات السنين.*  * جدول مقارنة بين بعض فوائد السواك وما يقابلها من أضرار السجائر*  * رائحة الفم* * السواك: معطرة- مزيل فوري لكافة الروائح الكريهة- أسرع مزيل للروائح.* * السيجارة: رائحة الزفت والقطران.*  * طعم الفم* * السواك:  من أسباب سعادة المرء ليلاً استعماله  السواك قبل النوم- الطعم الرائع  «مطيبة للفم»- استعمال النبي للسواك على  أطراف اللسان ليلاً إرشاد صحي لصحة  الحليمات الذوقية التي تعطينا حس  الطعام.* * السيجارة:  مرارة الطعم الكريه وهلاك الحليمات  الذوقية بواسطة دخان السجائر- يجبر  المدخن على استعمال كميات كبيرة من  التوابل في سنين التدخين الأخيرة.*  * مفرزات البلعوم الأنفي المنظفة للبلغم* * السواك: يقضي عليها تماماً بأسرع وقت قياساً بكثير من الأدوية التقليدية.* * السيجارة: تسبب المفرزات المزعجة الدائمة للبلعوم الأنفي والتي تجبرالمدخن على البصاق دوماً.*   * طعم الطعام (التذوق)* * السواك:  يحفظ صحة الحليمات الذوقية ويطيل عمرها  (انظر حديث أبي موسى الأشعري رضي  الله عنه في وصف تسوّك النبي عليه السلام  ليلاً وكيف كان يمرر السواك على  طرف لسانه)* * السيجارة: تموت الحليمات الذوقية بسرعة، مما يجبر المدخن على استعمال البهارات والمنكهات بكمية أكبر.*  * لون الأسنان* * السواك: أبيض مميز بسبب السيليكات المبيضة للأسنان وغيرها من المواد المعقمة ضد الجراثيم.* * السيجارة: قبيح ويدل على الإهمال العام للشخصية.*  * إفراز اللعاب* * السواك: محرض قوي على الإلعاب، وهو عامل مهم جداً في صيانة الصحة الفموية* * السيجارة: اضطرابات في إفراز اللعاب والتهابات فموية عديدة.*  * أمراض اللثة* * السواك: يحافظ على حافة متقرنة للثة وهي قضية مهمة في صحة الفم والأسنان (أحدث ما قررته البحوث الصحية).* * السيجارة: مدمرة للثة مسرطنة بأساليب عديدة وآليات موضعية وجهازية.*  * تأثير جهازي عام* * السواك: صحة الجسم في صحة الفم المنكه والمطيّب للمتسوّك حقيقة علمية قديمة جداً عاد الطب الحديث ليؤكدها.*  * السيجارة: شقاء وبلاء عام منتشر من الفم لكل الجسم بعدة آليات أقلها السرطانات.*  * المعدة*  * السواك: مهدئ للأعصاب المعدية (مستعمل كمنقوع في الطب الشعبي من القدم).* * السيجارة: تأثيرات مقرحة ومسرطنة ومعطلة للشهية*  * البيئة* * السواك: نموه في السبخات والماء المالح جعل دولة الإمارات تتبناه وتحول 100 كيلومتر من الصحراء إلى أشجار.* * السيجارة: سبب رئيسي في الحرائق و نسبة 33% من حرائق الغابات وبالتالي التصحر، عدا ذلك عن قذارة أماكن التدخين بالفضلات الناجمة عنه.*  * الجدول المقارن بين بعض فوائد السواك الدينية وما يقابلها من أضرار السجائر* * رضى الرب* * السواك: مرضاة للرب، يطرد الشياطين وتحبه الملائكة.*  * السيجارة: تطرد الملائكة وتأتي بالشياطين.*  * البصر*  * السواك: مجلاة للبصر (كما أوردت اللآثار).*  * الفم*  * السواك: مطيبة ومطهرة للفم (كما أوردت الأحاديث).* * السيجارة: الرائحة الكريهة والسرطانات وتخرب الأسنان والأنسجة.*  * نطق الشهادة عند الموت* * السواك: يذكّر بالشهادة كما أورد العلماء.*  * السيجار: يمنع من النطق بالشهادة.*  * النصرة من الله*  * السواك: من أسباب النصر (لكون مستخدميه ممن يتبعون سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم)*  * السيجار: من أسباب الهزيمة (خلاف للسنة؛ للأضرار الناتجة عنها)*  * مكانه ووقته* * السواك: المسجد والصلاة والوضوء والقرآن.* * السيجارة: دور الخلاء والمقاهي ودور القمار والخمر.*  * نوع مستخدميه (عموماً)* * السواك: أهل المساجد والصلاح.* * السيجارة: أهل الخمر والزنى والمخدرات عموماً.*  * تأثيره السلوكي*  * السواك: يقوم الأخلاق ويهذبها (لصحبة الملائكة).* * السيجار: انحرافات سلوكية متعددة كما أوردت الأبحاث-مفتاح الخمر والزنى والممر الإجباري له.*  * مَثَلُ جليسه* * السواك: حامل العطر*  * السيجار: نافخ الكير*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## jazouli89

جزاك الله كل خير 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك على المعلومة

----------


## امير الصمت

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## s.sedira

موضوع قيم يستحق الشكر والتقدير

----------


## max_11

نسأل الله تعالي أن يعين كل مدخن ترك التدخين وما أعجبني في المحاضرة أنها قيمة أشتمات علي كل وسائل الاقناع سواء علمية وأو عملية أو دينية بل وسياسية ولم يبقي إلا توفيق الله للعباد المدخنين لكي يتركو تلك العادة الذميمة
وأشكر أخي كاتب هذه المقالة على جهده صراحة

----------

